
We’re Drowning in Tech Debt. Why Isn’t Anyone Listening? - gtirloni
https://hackernoon.com/were-drowning-in-tech-debt-why-isn-t-anyone-listening-f4269cb5cc40
======
al2o3cr
Hackernoon has a bad redirect, looks like the correct URL is:

[https://cutle.fish/blog/were-drowning-in-tech-debt-why-
isnt-...](https://cutle.fish/blog/were-drowning-in-tech-debt-why-isnt-anyone-
listening)

------
pietrovismara
LOL as proof the title is relevant, the link is broken.

